
How Apple Pay handles a canceled credit card - srikar
http://www.tuaw.com/2014/10/30/how-apple-pay-handles-a-canceled-credit-card/
======
mattstrayer
fantastic. glad they went through such lengths to keep a non-invasive user
experience

